# Grafik wie aus der Zukunft - Das wäre ohne Xbox 360 und PS3 schon heute möglich



## SebastianThoeing (14. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grafik wie aus der Zukunft - Das wäre ohne Xbox 360 und PS3 schon heute möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grafik wie aus der Zukunft - Das wäre ohne Xbox 360 und PS3 schon heute möglich


----------



## Kuomo (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn wenn wenn, aber leider ist es nicht so.


----------



## Phone83 (14. Dezember 2011)

eure headliner ist das sowas von scheiße und ich glaube ohne euch würde es viel mehr gute artikel geben..
so einen bullshit kann man doch nicht ernst meinen oder?
der einzige grund warum ein spiel wie gta nicht so aussieht wie eine mod die ihr auch jeden tag anpreist ist das es nicht richtig läuft und viel zu lang dauert bis soetwas fertig ist und wenn es dann mal da ist läuft es nur auf 10 % der rechner...


----------



## GoodOldShepard (14. Dezember 2011)

ich find dieses "ohne konsolen wären wir im himmel"-gebashe irgendwie unbegreiflich. selbst als pcler sag ich halt: wo's geld gibt, ist der markt. und der pc bringt einfach keine hauptgewinne und ich kann gut verstehen warum es die konsolen immo noch gibt.


----------



## dohderbert (14. Dezember 2011)

dank den konsolen dappen wir seit 4 jahren auf der gleichen stelle, leider


----------



## musclecar (14. Dezember 2011)

Der Titel vom Artikel wirkt auf mich wie eine Hetzjagd gegen die Konsolen.
Was sollen denn die PC Komponenten kosten mit denen man sich so eine Grafik leisten kann?


----------



## simba572 (14. Dezember 2011)

GoodOldShepard schrieb:


> ich find dieses "ohne konsolen wären wir im himmel"-gebashe irgendwie unbegreiflich. selbst als pcler sag ich halt: wo's geld gibt, ist der markt. und der pc bringt einfach keine hauptgewinne und ich kann gut verstehen warum es die konsolen immo noch gibt.


 
100% agree..


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

dohderbert. Gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Konsolen sollte man abschaffen damit wieder mehr PC only Titel entwickelt werden die auch verfügbare Hardware nutzen.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (14. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> dohderbert. Gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Konsolen sollte man abschaffen damit wieder mehr PC only Titel entwickelt werden die auch verfügbare Hardware nutzen.


 
Ja, verfügbare Hardware, die keiner bezahlen kann. Eine 590GTX für 700 Euro steht in keiner Relation zu irgendetwas.

Gott seid Dank gibt es Konsolen, so kann ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren spielen, ohne jedes Jahr für 200-300€ eine Karte nachrüsten zu müssen.


----------



## Phone83 (14. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> dohderbert. Gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Konsolen sollte man abschaffen damit wieder mehr PC only Titel entwickelt werden die auch verfügbare Hardware nutzen.


 das wirds aber nicht der fall sein.. dnn kommen nicht mehr spiele raus  die die rauskommenw erden so zugebombt sein mit schutzsystem das du dann auch weider anfängst zu jammern perm online regen und aktivieren nur online drm etc
und optisch besser werden die titel auch  nicht...


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (14. Dezember 2011)

PC Games ist ein PC Magazin, da darf man sich doch beschweren über fehlende oder besser gesagt langsame Entwicklung wegen der Konsolen. Ist doch Tatsache. Wenn eine neue Konsolengeneration kommt, dann gibt es ein Sprung nach vorn und dann wieder jahrelang Stagnation. Es ist zu befürchten, daß PC Spiele bald nur noch nebenbei in Multiplatformmagazinen getestet werden. Traurig aber nicht auszuschliessen.

 Solange Total War, Civ, JA, Panzer Corps und Konsorten auf dem PC erscheinen, werde ich dem Computer Treue halten. Für die Action Freunde unter uns seht es aber düster aus.


----------



## Phone83 (14. Dezember 2011)

ds alles so lächerlich...wenn ein game millionen kostet um es zu entwickeln die leute sich aber nicht jedesjahr ne neue grafikarte kaufen wollen was zur zeit der fall ist wenn man sich die ganze kacke mit dx anschaut dann braucht ihr euch nicht wundern habe mir für b3  eine neue grafikkarte gekauft...das ist schon schwachsinn aber ok ^^
dann kommt noch dazu das viele für ein game 55 euro ausgeben wollen was es nicht wert ist siehe cod. also wird es kopiert fertig
der entwickler verkauft nicht mehr so viel und sagt sich warum sich anstrengen und immer bessere optik mit mehr inhalt zaubern und schon bleibt es gleich aus dem grund und nicht wegen konsolen...


----------



## HMCpretender (14. Dezember 2011)

Fände es ganz gut, wenn die Entwickler mal von ihrem Grafikfetisch runterkämen. Warum gibt es z.B. immer noch kein komplexes Strategiespiel mit einer KI, die ohne zu schummeln eine Herausforderung darstellt?


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

MusikerMandel99 schrieb:


> Ja, verfügbare Hardware, die keiner bezahlen kann. Eine 590GTX für 700 Euro steht in keiner Relation zu irgendetwas.
> 
> Gott seid Dank gibt es Konsolen, so kann ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren spielen, ohne jedes Jahr für 200-300€ eine Karte nachrüsten zu müssen.



MIMIMI ? Bekommst nicht genug Taschengeld ?
Arbeiten gehen könnte eine Lösung sein für dein Problem.


----------



## simba572 (14. Dezember 2011)

MusikerMandel99 schrieb:


> Ja, verfügbare Hardware, die keiner bezahlen kann. Eine 590GTX für 700 Euro steht in keiner Relation zu irgendetwas.
> 
> Gott seid Dank gibt es Konsolen, so kann ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren spielen, ohne jedes Jahr für 200-300€ eine Karte nachrüsten zu müssen.


 
das ist auch ein großer punkt. ich bin froh das es konsolen gibt weil ich eben nicht jedes jahr ne neue graka kaufen muss.
mein rechner läuft noch mit ner gtx275 und alles läuft prima.. danke konsolen.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (14. Dezember 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Fände es ganz gut, wenn die Entwickler mal von ihrem Grafikfetisch runterkämen. Warum gibt es z.B. immer noch kein komplexes Strategiespiel mit einer KI, die ohne zu schummeln eine Herausforderung darstellt?



Tja, "echte" KI ist kein Pappenstiel. Das schaffen die Konsolen noch weniger als schöne Grafik.
Vor kurzem gab es aber irgendwo ein Info über neuartige KI für Civ glaube ich. Da sollte der Rechner ohne schummeln echte Herausforderung darstellen. Das beste war, daß die KI die Spielregeln aus der Spielanleitung lernen sollte und immer besser wurde je länger sie spielte. 
Jaa, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Klang irgendwie nach Apprilscherz.


----------



## lex23 (14. Dezember 2011)

Genau meine Meinung.
Lieber schlechtere Grafik, dafür aber gut spielbar ohne ein Vermögen ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

lex23 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung.
> Lieber schlechtere Grafik, dafür aber gut spielbar ohne ein Vermögen ausgeben zu müssen.



Mit der Meinung ist ne Konsole genau das richtige für dich.


----------



## predator36 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, dann währe noch weitaus mehr möglich als diese Screan Shots zeigen.

Aber es gibtja  zum glück Grafik Mods aller GTA 4 !


----------



## Bulle1337 (14. Dezember 2011)

simba572 schrieb:


> das ist auch ein großer punkt. ich bin froh das es konsolen gibt weil ich eben nicht jedes jahr ne neue graka kaufen muss.
> mein rechner läuft noch mit ner gtx275 und alles läuft prima.. danke konsolen.


 


musclecar schrieb:


> Der Titel vom Artikel wirkt auf mich wie eine Hetzjagd gegen die Konsolen.
> Was sollen denn die PC Komponenten kosten mit denen man sich so eine Grafik leisten kann?


 


MusikerMandel99 schrieb:


> Ja, verfügbare Hardware, die keiner bezahlen kann. Eine 590GTX für 700 Euro steht in keiner Relation zu irgendetwas.
> 
> Gott seid Dank gibt es Konsolen, so kann ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren spielen, ohne jedes Jahr für 200-300€ eine Karte nachrüsten zu müssen.



Natüüürlich, weil ich ja auch jedes Jahr eine neue Graka kaufe. 
Ich rüste meinen PC vielleicht mal alle 3-4 Jahre auf und das ist dann auch kein neues Komplettsystem, sondern kleine Erweiterungen und wenn es doch mal was größeres sein sollte, wie ein neues Board oder ne neue Graka, dann sowieso nicht das Neueste vom Neuesten!
Wenn man natürlich immer der Annahme ist, dass das Neueste auch immer das Beste ist, dann ist man einfach mal... blöd und beschäftigt sich keine Sekunde mit Hardwaresachen; aber dann immer groß rummmaulen, weil PC Hardware so teuer ist...
Außerdem gibt es genug Hardwaresachen, die eine super Preisleistung besitzen!

Zudem hat "Grafik" nicht immer gleich was mit Hardwarefressern zu tun. Allein die Moddercommunity von der CryEnginge sorgen für grandiose Grafik, dezimieren jedoch nicht die FPS; ganz im Gegenteil, die Leistung (Grafikkarte & Co.) wird sogar gemildert. Es wird weniger Leistung benötigt bei gleichzeitig besserer Grafik! Wenn man sich damit natürlich nicht beschäftigt, dann ist das blöd; schade nur, das man aber dann seinen ganzen "Erfahrungsschatz" mit den Anderen teilt, obwohl darin kaum ein Fünkchen Wahrheit steckt!



predator36 schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, dann  währe noch weitaus mehr möglich als diese Screan Shots zeigen.
> 
> Aber es gibtja  zum glück Grafik Mods aller GTA 4 !


 
Der Satz ergibt null Sinn; ein klassischer Widerspruch. 

Wie Du siehst, ist es ja dann doch möglich so eine super Grafik zu  bekommen und das auch ohne Geld auszugeben - Wegen den Mods, wie Du  es ja bereits erwähnt hast. Also doch nicht wahr, das nur das Geld daran  Schuld ist, dass mehr möglich wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Abgesehen Du meinst das im Bezug auf die Konsole und deren Marketingtaktik, dann entschuldige ich mich für das oben Genannte. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Ronni312 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe wenn die neue Konsolen Generation rauskommt, dass alles besser wird.


----------



## Dreamlfall (14. Dezember 2011)

ich sag nur mal so ne 30€ GPU ist schneller als eine Konsole wenn man jetz mal eine GTX580 nimmt und ein spiel auf sie optimieren würde so wie auf die konsolen wäre das so geil! 10X bessere Grafik!


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (14. Dezember 2011)

happy bashing^^


----------



## Malifurion (14. Dezember 2011)

Mir brauch keiner erzählen, Konsolen seien nicht daran schuld, dass die derzeitige Grafikqualität nicht zeitgemäßg mehr daherkommt.


----------



## Odin333 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Natüüürlich, weil ich ja auch jedes Jahr eine neue Graka kaufe.
> Ich rüste meinen PC vielleicht mal alle 3-4 Jahre auf und das ist dann auch kein neues Komplettsystem, sondern kleine Erweiterungen und wenn es doch mal was größeres sein sollte, wie ein neues Board oder ne neue Graka, dann sowieso nicht das Neueste vom Neuesten!
> Wenn man natürlich immer der Annahme ist, dass das Neueste auch immer das Beste ist, dann ist man einfach mal... blöd und beschäftigt sich keine Sekunde mit Hardwaresachen; aber dann immer groß rummmaulen, weil PC Hardware so teuer ist...
> Außerdem gibt es genug Hardwaresachen, die eine super Preisleistung besitzen!



Erinner dich mal an die Anfangszeit der XBox und der PS3.

Hast du dir damals ein ordentliches, leistungsstarkes System gekauft, war das nach einem halben Jahr hoffnungslos veraltet.

seit 2-3 Jahren muss man sich um seine Hardware praktisch überhaupt nicht mehr kümmern, weil der Hardwarehunger der Spiele kaum noch gestiegen ist. Natürlich gibt es zwei oder drei Ausnahmen, aber das war früher schon ganz anders.


----------



## svennydob (14. Dezember 2011)

Der ganze Konsolendreck gehört in die Mülltonne! 
Ist das intolerant? Ja!! Aber auch vollkommen realistisch! 
Es kann nicht angehen, dass Microsoft oder Sony einen Lebenszyklus von 10!!! Jahren anpeilen, obwohl sich die Hardware rasant weiterentwickelt, nur weil sie Unmengen an Entwicklungskosten reingesteckt haben. Und was soll das mit dem Argument Konsolengames würden weniger oft kopiert oder illegal runtergeladen? Dass ich nicht lache, Xbox 360 Games werden fröhlich millionenfach illegal kopiert, also lasst den Quatsch!
Man muss heutzutage nicht viel für neue Hardware investieren, um in den Genuss flüssiger FPS zu kommen, und selbst wenn? Auch Unterhaltungselektronik ist ein Luxus, den sich eben nicht jeder leisten kann. Ich hätte auch gerne den neuesten Lambo, da ich jedoch nicht genug Kapital dafür habe, fahre ich eben einen M3, so ist es nun mal im Leben. Nach der 720 oder PS4 bin ich recht zuversichtlich, dass keine Konsolengeneration mehr herausgebracht wird, was auch gut so ist. Cheers.


----------



## ganderc (14. Dezember 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Mir brauch keiner erzählen, Konsolen seien nicht daran schuld, dass die derzeitige Grafikqualität nicht zeitgemäßg mehr daherkommt.


 Der Vorteil ist, man kann auch einen PC viel länger haben, ohne ihn aufrüsten zu müssen. Das ist natürlich schlecht für Leute die das gern tun, so wie ich.


----------



## Atuan (14. Dezember 2011)

Gott, da bekommt man ja Kopfweh 

Was denkt sich der Durchschnittsgamer eigentlich? "_Mimimi, ohne Konsolen wäre alles besser, mimimi..._" Ein Dreck wäre ohne Konsolen besser! Bessere Grafik? Wers glaubt... Wer soll die bessere Grafik denn bitte bezahlen? Die paar PC-Spieler, die bereit dazu sind, einmal im Jahr ne neue High End-Karte zu kaufen (die Konsolen bremsen dann ja nicht mehr)? Oder die Millionen an Konsolenspielern, die eventuell überhaupt keinen Bock haben, am Schreibtisch vorm Monitor zu zocken und sich nebenbei auch noch mit ihrer "Facebook-Maschine" auseinanderzusetzen?

Spiele sind mit Konsolen "gesellschaftstauglich" geworden. Bevor es Konsolen gab, waren wir freakige Pickelfressen, die so fett waren, dass sie überhaupt nicht mehr vom PC wegkamen, weil das Pizzakarton-Gebirge ein unüberwindbares Hindernis darstellte. Das einzige was uns vom Spielen abhielt, war Star Wars.

Mit der Konsole gesellten sich Menschen zu uns Freaks. Und mit den Menschen kam ein riesiger Markt, der auch große Mengen Geld in die Kassen spülte. So viel Geld, dass PC-Spiele in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht teurer geworden sind! Vergleicht das mit anderen Produkten  Dieses Geld ist es übrigens auch, was die Industrie zur Weiterentwicklung der Grafik angespornt hat. Nicht wir paar Freaks, sondern die paar Millionen Menschen, die fleißig vom Sofa aus Konsole zocken sind es, die die Grafikentwicklung finanziert haben.

Bessere Grafik ohne Konsolen? Ja! Aber nur, wenn jeder Konsolenspieler zum PC-Spieler wird und auch die teure Hardware für die ungebremsten Spiele kauft. Träumt weiter...

Tante Edith fragt:
Oder wärt ihr alle bereit dazu, für ein Spiel 100 Euro und mehr zu bezahlen?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Dezember 2011)

achja.. und jetzt prügeln alle munter auf die Konsolen ein. Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, das ich mit meinem 2,5 Jahre alten System noch alle (!!) aktuellen Titel in guter Grafikqualität spielen kann und ich nicht alle Nase lang mehrere 100 Euro in Bauteile stecken muss, nur um auch neue Titel spielen zu können. 

Klar, rein technisch wäre vielleicht mehr drin - aber "hätte, wäre, wenn" ... ist halt nicht so. Ich kann damit leben


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Dezember 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Gott, da bekommt man ja Kopfweh
> 
> Was denkt sich der Durchschnittsgamer eigentlich? "_Mimimi, ohne Konsolen wäre alles besser, mimimi..._" Ein Dreck wäre ohne Konsolen besser! Bessere Grafik? Wers glaubt... Wer soll die bessere Grafik denn bitte bezahlen? Die paar PC-Spieler, die bereit dazu sind, einmal im Jahr ne neue High End-Karte zu kaufen (die Konsolen bremsen dann ja nicht mehr)? Oder die Millionen an Konsolenspielern, die eventuell überhaupt keinen Bock haben, am Schreibtisch vorm Monitor zu zocken und sich nebenbei auch noch mit ihrer "Facebook-Maschine" auseinanderzusetzen?
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## pucc (14. Dezember 2011)

wow, und wenn öl nicht knapp wär würden wir jetz alle 300 ps schlitten fahren.... wenn die sonne näher wäre dann könnten wir im winter baden gehn...  hätte der verfasser etwas köpfchen würde ich das nicht lesen müssen... 
was wäre wenn und wenn etwas ist was wäre dann?
glücklicherweise ist prostitution in deutschland legal... 
ohne grafikhuren würden wir wohl immer noch 16bit grafiken betrachten... und würden womöglich auch noch Inhalt, Sinn oder gar Spaß am Videospiel finden ... unvorstellbar schrecklich...


----------



## black-diablo (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds ja echt nicht schlecht, was die heutige Technik so hergibt. Aber eigentlich ist es doch so: Auf der einen Seite versucht man massivst, ein realistisches Spielgefühl durch Grafik, Sound, etc. zu erwecken. Und auf der anderen Seite wird dieses realistische Spielgefühl dann wieder durch eine vergleichsweise banale Spielmechanik zerschlagen. Beispielsweise Crysis. Die grafische Qualität geht in Richtung Fotorealismus. Das Gameplay ist aber strunzdoof und langweilig. Das Spiel möchte realistisch wirken, wird der Realität spielerisch aber in keinster Weise gerecht. Gameplay und Grafik bilden hier imo kein einheitliches Erlebnis.
Ich hätte viel lieber, dass sich Spiele als das präsentieren würden, was sie eigentlich sind. Nämlich als Spiele.
Aus diesem Grund finde ich auch Zelda: Ocarina Of Time total toll. Grafik, Sound und Spielmechanik sind gleichermaßend simpel gehalten. Das Spiel ist das, was es sein will: Ein Spiel. Es misst sich nicht an der Realität. Und deshalb wirkt die Spielwelt von Ocarina Of Time auch heute noch 1000x glaubwürdiger als die von Crysis.


----------



## Thefttwo (15. Dezember 2011)

"wen es Konsolen nicht gäbe" wäre PC Superstar oder was?

Absolut Lächerlich!  wen der PC sooo viel kann warum hat den Besten Grafik Award KEIN PC spiel bekommen? sondern Uncharted 3 - PS3 ???  ebenso 2009 ging der Preis an Uncharted 2..   der PC sollte sich erstmal gescheite Exklusiv Entwickler suchen, aber niemand will mehr für den PC Entwickeln (Stirbt aus!) 

Klar können PCs eine höhere Grafik haben, könnten Konsolen auch wen jeden Monat neue Arsch Teure Hardware Teile zu kaufen gäbe.

Wie gesagt PC Spieler wie auch dessen Vertreter können ihr Maul aufreißen wen es für den PC Spiele gibt die, die einer Konsole Schlagen und diese gibt es momentan NICHT! 
(VideoGameAwards2011: Beste Grafik Award 2011: Uncharted 3!)


----------



## Thefttwo (15. Dezember 2011)

PC´s werden sich NIEMALS durchsetzen können warum Nicht? weil heutzutage (Wirtschaftskrise) keiner mehr Geld hat ständig neue Hardware zu kaufen, den meisten fällt es ja schon schwer alle 5-7 Jahre eine neue Konsole zu kaufen!

Selbst wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe würde eine solche Grafik ebenfalls erst ca.2015 (2019 ist selbst für Konsolen Übertrieben!)  möglich sein da Entwickler schlecht solch Teure Hardware voraussetzen können! würden sie es, könnten sie in wenigen Monaten Insolvenz beantragen!


----------



## Gr1zzzzly (15. Dezember 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Gott, da bekommt man ja Kopfweh
> 
> Was denkt sich der Durchschnittsgamer eigentlich? "_Mimimi, ohne Konsolen wäre alles besser, mimimi..._" Ein Dreck wäre ohne Konsolen besser! Bessere Grafik? Wers glaubt... Wer soll die bessere Grafik denn bitte bezahlen? Die paar PC-Spieler, die bereit dazu sind, einmal im Jahr ne neue High End-Karte zu kaufen (die Konsolen bremsen dann ja nicht mehr)? Oder die Millionen an Konsolenspielern, die eventuell überhaupt keinen Bock haben, am Schreibtisch vorm Monitor zu zocken und sich nebenbei auch noch mit ihrer "Facebook-Maschine" auseinanderzusetzen?
> 
> ...


 
Dann spiel du weiter auf deiner low Konsolen in 720p hahahahaha nicht mal 1 Mio Pixel, und ich zocke weiter mit meinen 3 DELL U2711 in 7680x1440, was mehr als das 11 Facher deiner Auflösung entspricht 

Kanal von Doomhammer2012 - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (15. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> MIMIMI ? Bekommst nicht genug Taschengeld ?
> Arbeiten gehen könnte eine Lösung sein für dein Problem.


 
Okay, das "MIMIMI" disqualifiziert dich eigentlich schon für jede sinnvolle Diskussion über den Kosten/Nutzen von Grafikkarten... eigentlich disqualifiziert es dich für so ziemlich jedes Thema, außer X Diaries und "Wieso sind da Fussel in meinem Baunabel?".


----------



## youngneil1 (15. Dezember 2011)

[/quote]"wen es Konsolen nicht gäbe" wäre PC Superstar oder was?

Absolut Lächerlich! wen der PC sooo viel kann warum hat den Besten Grafik Award KEIN PC spiel bekommen? sondern Uncharted 3 - PS3 ??? ebenso 2009 ging der Preis an Uncharted 2.. der PC sollte sich erstmal gescheite Exklusiv Entwickler suchen, aber niemand will mehr für den PC Entwickeln (Stirbt aus!) 

Klar können PCs eine höhere Grafik haben, könnten Konsolen auch wen jeden Monat neue Arsch Teure Hardware Teile zu kaufen gäbe.

Wie gesagt PC Spieler wie auch dessen Vertreter können ihr Maul aufreißen wen es für den PC Spiele gibt die, die einer Konsole Schlagen und diese gibt es momentan NICHT! 
(VideoGameAwards2011: Beste Grafik Award 2011: Uncharted 3!) [/quote]

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, das zu kommentieren. Ich würde jederzeit ein Geschäftsmodell unterstützen, in dem Spiele das zehnfache des heutigen Preises kosten (was angesichts des Unterhaltungswerts vieler komplexer Genres wie z.B. Open-World-RPG absolut gerechtfertigt wäre) und eine viel kleinere Zielgruppe erreichen. Wir reden über verschiedene Märkte und es wird Zeit, das zu realisieren.  

Ich habe keine Lust mehr von einer Masse von Spielern, die größtenteils schlicht viel jünger sind (was kein Fehler ist, ich war es auch. Aber irgendwann seid ihr älter und glaubt mir, ihr werdet oftnals das selbe denken), hinsichtlich der Entwicklung meines Hobbies bestimmt zu werden.

Wo ist der Entwickler/Publisher, der sich über den Status quo hinwegsetzt? Vergesst Microsoft, Sony und Nintendo und das Konsolenkartell - denn das ist es und nichts anderes. Vergesst eine Presse, die die es verteidigt und für normal hält, das dass Recht zur Vor-Veröffentlichungsbeurteilung von Spielen an eine an Mindestbewertung geknüpft ist. Wo ist das Magazin, das offen legt, dass der 90er Test auf eben einer solchen Vereinbarung beruht? Eigentlich müssten wir das dauernd lesen. Ich sehe diesen Hinweis nicht.

Es wird Zeit, dieses Spiel zu verändern. Für mich.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (15. Dezember 2011)

youngneil1 schrieb:


> Ich würde jederzeit ein Geschäftsmodell unterstützen, in dem Spiele das zehnfache des heutigen Preises kosten (was angesichts des Unterhaltungswerts vieler komplexer Genres wie z.B. Open-World-RPG absolut gerechtfertigt wäre) und eine viel kleinere Zielgruppe erreichen. Wir reden über verschiedene Märkte und es wird Zeit, das zu realisieren.



Solche Modele gibt es eigentlich. Die Flugsimulatoren-Scene (läuft nur mit PC) beherrschen exclusive fast Programme, sündhaft teuere Geräte (wir errinern uns an die Info vor paar Wochen) und beinah proffesionelles Publikum. Die Scene ist sehr klein, so reich wie mit "normalen" Spielen kann man da nicht werden, aber es läuft, unbemerkt von Massen. Auf YT gibt es paar Videos von Simulatoren-hobby-Konstrukteuren. Auch für Schooter findet sich Head tracking und andere Gadgets.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (15. Dezember 2011)

youngneil1 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust mehr von einer Masse von Spielern, die größtenteils schlicht viel jünger sind (was kein Fehler ist, ich war es auch. Aber irgendwann seid ihr älter und glaubt mir, ihr werdet oftnals das selbe denken), hinsichtlich der Entwicklung meines Hobbies bestimmt zu werden.
> 
> Wo ist der Entwickler/Publisher, der sich über den Status quo hinwegsetzt?



Genau hier liegt das Problem. Der "alte" Spieler von dammals hat sich verändert, die Spiele aber nicht. Nur die Grafik und Sound vielleicht.
 Pfff, das ist  ein bisschen wenig.
Hoffnung? Indi Scene und Mods. Kann mir so ein Deus Ex 1, aber Riesengroß und mit top KI, sehr gut (sogar noch Heute) vorstellen.
Vor kurzem hat Id ihre Doom 3 Engine freigegeben. Könnte was werden, ...weit entfernt von Markt und Konsolen. Natürlich unabhängig, und für lau oder zumindest billig (im Sinne von "preiswert", nicht "schlecht").
Hier fällt es mir ein,daß Thema war:"Schönere Grafik ohne Konsolen" und ich habe daraus gemacht "Schönere Spiele (überhaupt) ohne Konsole".
Sorry


----------



## der-jan (15. Dezember 2011)

GregorVanStroyny schrieb:


> PC Games ist ein PC Magazin, da darf man sich doch beschweren über fehlende oder besser gesagt langsame Entwicklung wegen der Konsolen. Ist doch Tatsache. Wenn eine neue Konsolengeneration kommt, dann gibt es ein Sprung nach vorn und dann wieder jahrelang Stagnation. Es ist zu befürchten, daß PC Spiele bald nur noch nebenbei in Multiplatformmagazinen getestet werden. Traurig aber nicht auszuschliessen.
> .



Ein PC Magazin darf sich über fehlende oder besser gesagt langsame Entwicklung beschweren, seh ich auch so, aber die Schuld bei Konsolen zu suchen ist nicht angebracht.
Wie schon andere anmerkten, ist es eine Sache des Marktes, wenn es genügend PC Versionskäufer gäbe, gäbe es auch mehr pc only Titel so wie früher als es unterschiedliche Versionen von zb Rainbow Six für pc und Konsole gab, ähnliches gabs früher bei Call of Duty, bei MoH, bei Unreal Tournament usw - da hatten die Konsolen mit ihren guten Verkaufszahlen "aus PC Sicht" nicht gestört, weil eben auch die PC Spieleverkäufe gut waren


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (15. Dezember 2011)

youngneil1 schrieb:


> Vergesst eine Presse, die die es verteidigt und für normal hält, das dass Recht zur Vor-Veröffentlichungsbeurteilung von Spielen an eine an Mindestbewertung geknüpft ist. Wo ist das Magazin, das offen legt, dass der 90er Test auf eben einer solchen Vereinbarung beruht? Eigentlich müssten wir das dauernd lesen. Ich sehe diesen Hinweis nicht.


Das  weiss ich nicht, ob das stimmt.
Mich stört es schon, daß "PC Games" eigentlich "PC Multiplatform mit einem PC Update" ist. Liegt aber nicht an "bösen" Redakteuren. Die Zeiten sind so.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (15. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> Ein PC Magazin darf sich über fehlende oder besser gesagt langsame Entwicklung beschweren, seh ich auch so, aber die Schuld bei Konsolen zu suchen ist nicht angebracht.
> Wie schon andere anmerkten, ist es eine Sache des Marktes, wenn es genügend PC Versionskäufer gäbe, gäbe es auch mehr pc only Titel so wie früher als es unterschiedliche Versionen von zb Rainbow Six für pc und Konsole gab, ähnliches gabs früher bei Call of Duty, bei MoH, bei Unreal Tournament usw - da hatten die Konsolen mit ihren guten Verkaufszahlen "aus PC Sicht" nicht gestört, weil eben auch die PC Spieleverkäufe gut waren



Stimmt natürlich, da sind viele PC User nicht ohne Schuld. (...ich aber...Argh!)
Die Konsolen Piraterie holt aber auf!


----------



## john1231 (15. Dezember 2011)

> "wen es Konsolen nicht gäbe" wäre PC Superstar oder was?
> 
> Absolut Lächerlich! wen der PC sooo viel kann warum hat den Besten Grafik Award KEIN PC spiel bekommen? sondern Uncharted 3 - PS3 ??? ebenso 2009 ging der Preis an Uncharted 2.. der PC sollte sich erstmal gescheite Exklusiv Entwickler suchen, aber niemand will mehr für den PC Entwickeln (Stirbt aus!)


 
das kann dir echt keiner erklären. hab uncharted auf der PS3 gespielt und die grafik ist erbärmlich. 
angefangen bei der niedrigen auflösung bis hin zu den schwachen texturen, sowie den wenigen objekten im dschungel.
ich hab das spiel damals (uncharted2) extra meinem bruder eingeredet, nachdem er sich ne ps3 (nur für gt4) geholt hat.
wir sind dann vor dem beamer gesessen und haben uns gedacht: "WTF!? das soll die überdrüber spielgrafik sein!?"
haben dann nach 20 minuten das spiel abgedreht und auf PC umgeschalten.


----------



## Kwengie (15. Dezember 2011)

es wird wieder Zeit, daß der PC hofiert wird und nicht die Konsole, aber es ist halt billiger, für alle Plattformen eine ähnliche Version des Spieles zu releasen.


----------



## badjeppesen (15. Dezember 2011)

Da gebe ich dir recht Kwengie ! 

Die Konsolen sind für Kinder geeignet  !


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> es wird wieder Zeit, daß der PC hofiert wird und nicht die Konsole, aber es ist halt billiger, für alle Plattformen eine ähnliche Version des Spieles zu releasen.


... dann wirds Zeit das die VKZ von PC Spielen in Höhen schießen und mit denen der Konsolen gleichziehen und/oder übertrumpfen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

Gr1zzzzly schrieb:


> Dann spiel du weiter auf deiner low Konsolen in 720p hahahahaha nicht mal 1 Mio Pixel, und ich zocke weiter mit meinen 3 DELL U2711 in 7680x1440, was mehr als das 11 Facher deiner Auflösung entspricht


... und jetzt? Dann hast du den längsten e-Penis, die besseren Spiele hat trotzdem die Konsolenfraktion. 

Das Grafik wichtig ist, mag ich ja garnicht bestreiten, nur was nützt einem die beste Grafik wenn das Spiel selbst mau ist? 
Wad brauchst du denn für eine bzw. zwei Grafikkarten um deine besagte Auflösung mit 16x AF & max. AA flüssig zu spielen.

Wollen wir jetzt den Anschaffungspreis von deinem PC & Monitoren mit einem guten LCD + Konsole vergleichen?


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und jetzt? Dann hast du den längsten e-Penis, die besseren Spiele hat trotzdem die Konsolenfraktion.
> 
> Wollen wir jetzt den Anschaffungspreis von deinem PC & Monitoren mit einem guten LCD + Konsole vergleichen?


 
hmm, naja
die haben auch Portal 2, aber jetzt außer Ruse und Tropico bewegen sich die guten Spiele bei Konsolen ja eher im Homoöpathischen Dosen
Besser gesagt, ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das diese "Konsolen" bessere Spiele haben, weil wenn ich so bei mir schau, die haben so vielleicht 2 Exklusivtitel die vielleicht interesant wären, gegen über den 20 PC-Titeln


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmm, naja
> die haben auch Portal 2, aber jetzt außer Ruse und Tropico bewegen sich die guten Spiele bei Konsolen ja eher im Homoöpathischen Dosen
> Besser gesagt, ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das diese "Konsolen" bessere Spiele haben, weil wenn ich so bei mir schau, die haben so vielleicht 2 Exklusivtitel die vielleicht interesant wären, gegen über den 20 PC-Titeln


... ist natürlich Geschmackssache, das mag stimmen. Ich hab aber in letzter Zeit mehr interessante Konsolentitel als PC Spiele gehabt, respektive in der Gesamtsumme mehr mit meiner 360 gespielt.

Wobei ich im Moment wieder beim PC gelandet bin, LA Noir fesselt einen dann doch ziemlich. Aber auch hier sollte man ehrlich sein, das konnten Konsoleros schon vor Monaten spielen und genießen.


----------



## Bulle1337 (15. Dezember 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> [...] Die paar PC-Spieler, die bereit dazu sind, einmal im Jahr ne neue High End-Karte zu kaufen (die Konsolen bremsen dann ja nicht mehr)? Oder die Millionen an Konsolenspielern, die eventuell überhaupt keinen Bock haben, am Schreibtisch vorm Monitor zu zocken und sich nebenbei auch noch mit ihrer "Facebook-Maschine" auseinanderzusetzen?



Ich kenne NIEMANDEN der sich JEDES Jahr eine neue High End Grafikkarte kauft, was auch quatscht ist, da eine High End Grafikkarte aus dem Jahr 2008/09 noch heute ALLE Spiele flüssig wiedergeben kann und somit einfach nur Geldverschwendung wäre, falls jemand das in der Tat tun würde und ebenfalls schön blöd wäre, da er/sie sich nicht um Hardware genügen informiert! Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie Ihr und Du darauf kommt, das PC Spieler jedes Jahr unmengen an Hardwarekosten ausgeben, das ist totaler blödsinn! 

Warum reitest Du eigentlich jetzt auf PC Spieler rum und deren angeblichen Vorurteilen alá "Facebook & Co."? Ist also jeder PCler ein Facebookfanatiker bzw. haben NUR PCler dieses Phänomen, wohl kaum!



> Spiele sind mit Konsolen "gesellschaftstauglich" geworden. Bevor es Konsolen gab, waren wir freakige Pickelfressen, die so fett waren, dass sie überhaupt nicht mehr vom PC wegkamen, weil das Pizzakarton-Gebirge ein unüberwindbares Hindernis darstellte. Das einzige was uns vom Spielen abhielt, war Star Wars.
> 
> Mit der Konsole gesellten sich Menschen zu uns Freaks. Und mit den Menschen kam ein riesiger Markt, der auch große Mengen Geld in die Kassen spülte. So viel Geld, dass PC-Spiele in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht teurer geworden sind! Vergleicht das mit anderen Produkten  Dieses Geld ist es übrigens auch, was die Industrie zur Weiterentwicklung der Grafik angespornt hat. Nicht wir paar Freaks, sondern die paar Millionen Menschen, die fleißig vom Sofa aus Konsole zocken sind es, die die Grafikentwicklung finanziert haben.
> 
> Bessere Grafik ohne Konsolen? Ja! Aber nur, wenn jeder Konsolenspieler zum PC-Spieler wird und auch die teure Hardware für die ungebremsten Spiele kauft. Träumt weiter...


Also diese Zeilen sind einfach nur......

Wir "Freaks" sind also keine Menschen? Halleluja, spricht da ein totaler Konsolenfanboy oder ist da irgendwas ganz schief gelaufen in Deiner Kindheit?  Ich spiele mein Leben gern am PC und bei mir stapeln sich keine Pizzaberge, habe auch keine "Pickelfresse" oder bin gar fett. Das sind die dümmsten Vorurteile der PCler die ich so oft höre und nie was wahres drin steckt. Natürlich gibt es auch unter den PClern schwarze Schaafe, das ist bei den Konsolern aber auch nicht anders - Wirklich armes Argument was Du da geliefert hast! 

Außerdem, warum sind Konsolen "gesellschaftlicher" als PCs? Nur weil man bis zu 4 Mann/Frau zusammen auf der Couch sitzt? Hmmm, mag spaßig sein, glaub ich gern aber als PCler kann ich mit sovielen Spielern gleichzeitig spielen, reden und lachen. Zumal ich alle meine Spielerfreunde persönlich kenne.
Andere Produkte? Das hat mit diesem Thema hier rein garnichts zu tun. Es geht hier ausschließlich um die Konsole und um den PC. Fazit dazu: Sowohl PC als auch die Konsole sind beide gesellschaftlich. Die eine in einem Punkt mehr die andere weniger.

Die Konsolen sind garantiert nicht daran beteiligt, das diese die Grafikentwicklung finaziert; Quelle?

Bessere Grafik ohne Konsole, ja und das auch OHNE unmengen Geld an Hardware auszugeben; ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wie jeder darauf kommt, das alle PCler sich jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen.... ich versteh es einfach nicht. 
Kauft Euch (Konsoler) mal einen PC und dann werdet Ihr ganz schnell merken, was ich meine! 



> Tante Edith fragt:
> Oder wärt ihr alle bereit dazu, für ein Spiel 100 Euro und mehr zu bezahlen?


Ehmm.... die Konsolenspiele kosten soviel und das desshalb, weil die Portierung vom PC zur Konsole bei der Entwicklung eines Spieles viel mehr kostet, als wenn es beim PC bliebe.

Fazit: Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen Konsolen, wenn bei der Entwicklung es zwei Studios gäbe. Das eine kümmert sich ausschließlich um die Konsolenfassung und das andere Studio ausschließlich um die PC-Fassung. Keine Portierung oder so ein Mist, ein Spiel das exklusiv an jede Fassung individuell angepasst wurde. Dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne mal mehr. 

Auf andere Vor-und Nachteile der Konsole sowie des PCs gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein, das würde zu sehr den Post sprengen. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und jetzt? Dann hast du den längsten e-Penis, die besseren Spiele hat trotzdem die Konsolenfraktion.
> 
> Das Grafik wichtig ist, mag ich ja garnicht bestreiten, nur was nützt einem die beste Grafik wenn das Spiel selbst mau ist?
> Wad brauchst du denn für eine bzw. zwei Grafikkarten um deine besagte Auflösung mit 16x AF & max. AA flüssig zu spielen.
> ...



Tja, da hats den Keks zerbröselt mein lieber Gr1zzzzly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Recht hat er, bis auf, das Konsolen bessere Spiele hat. Außer paar Exklusivtiteln, die ich schon sehr gern gespielt hätte, wie "Heavy Rain" oder "Red Dead Redemption". 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2011)

Mal ehrlich, PCGames, habt ihr solche Beiträge, die offensichtlich auf einen zünftigen "Flamewar" abzielen, wirklich nötig?

Natürlich steht es außer Frage, dass selbst Mittelklasse-PCs die Konsolen längst technisch überholt haben, aber das ist doch völlig irrelevant. Eine sinnlose Spekulation, die die ökonomische Realität völlig ausblendet.

Spiele werden schon lange nicht mehr entwickelt, weil das den Entwicklern soviel Spaß macht, sondern in erster Linie, weil man damit Geld verdienen kann. Ergo hat man also primär diejenige Plattform im Fokus wo sie mit dem GERINGSTMÖGLICHEN Aufwand das GRÖSSTMÖGLICHE Ergebnis erzielen lässt.

Im übrigen finde ich als PC-only Spieler die "Konsolenports" der letzten Zeit alles andere als übel, z.B. Skyrim:
Klar, natürlich wäre auf dem PC noch einiges mehr möglich, aber ich finde die Grafik wunderschön und unglaublich stimmig.
Oder z.B. Batman - Arkham City; das sieht doch wirklich großartig aus (wenn DX11 jetzt endlich mal richtig funktioniert).

EDIT:



> Ehmm.... die Konsolenspiele kosten soviel und das desshalb, weil die  Portierung vom PC zur Konsole bei der Entwicklung eines Spieles viel  mehr kostet, als wenn es beim PC bliebe.



Das ist großer Käse. Konsolenspiele sind in erster Linie deshalb teurer als ihre PC-Pendants, weil die Publisher an die Konsolenhersteller ziemlich saftige Lizenzgebühren abführen müssen.


----------



## Bulle1337 (15. Dezember 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist großer Käse. Konsolenspiele sind in erster Linie deshalb teurer als ihre PC-Pendants, weil die Publisher an die Konsolenhersteller ziemlich saftige Lizenzgebühren abführen müssen.


 
Korrekt, vergaß ich glatt. Danke für die kleine Zurechtweisung.  Jedoch ist mein Teil auch nicht komplett falsch. Ich hoffe das ich das Interview mit dem einem Spieleentwickler von BF3 wiederfinde, denn dort hat er meine These bestätigt. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Schlimmer als der grafische/technische Stillstand ist der Rückschritt in Sachen KI.

Liegt beides an den Konsolen, aber solange die Spiele sich hier besser verkaufen, wird sich daran kaum etwas ändern. Ausnahmen (BF3) bestätigen leider nur die Regel.

Meine Hoffnungen liegen auf der nächsten Generation 2013. Damit *könnte* für ein bis zwei Jahre ein Gleichstand zu aktuellen PC hergestellt werden. 

Schon seltsam, dass man als PC-ler neue Konsolen herbeisehnt


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als der grafische/technische Stillstand ist der Rückschritt in Sachen KI.
> 
> Liegt beides an den Konsolen, [...]


Magst du mir bzw. uns das mal erklären? Beim technischen Stillstand was die Grafik betrifft gebe ich dir zum Teil recht, es gibt aber positive Beispiele wie z.B. Forza ... ein Rennspiel mit so einer Optik & vorallem Fahrgefühl such ich seit langem für den PC.

Aber warum sollen die Konsolen bitte die KI limitieren?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2011)

nur gut, dass pc-exklusivtitel wie diablo 3 und starcraft 2 alles aus dem system herausholen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Magst du mir bzw. uns das mal erklären? Beim technischen Stillstand was die Grafik betrifft gebe ich dir zum Teil recht, es gibt aber positive Beispiele wie z.B. Forza ... ein Rennspiel mit so einer Optik & vorallem Fahrgefühl such ich seit langem für den PC.
> 
> Aber warum sollen die Konsolen bitte die KI limitieren?


 
nja
ich denke das beruht auf dem Fehler dass die Konsole verantwortlich sei, das Spiele sich immer mehr Leute richtet die sich in der eigenen Wohnung verlaufen, was aber auch natürlich ziemlicher Blödsinn ist


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur gut, dass pc-exklusivtitel wie diablo 3 und starcraft 2 alles aus dem system herausholen.


 
Ouch, das war gemein. Alles aus dem PC herausholen war noch nie Blizzards Philisophie 

Ich begrüße die Konsolen, auch wenn manche Boons jetzt meinen ich sei kein richtiger PC Gamer und besser bei Konsolen aufgehoben.

Ich entsinne noch die Anfänge der 2000er bei denen ich mir echt jedes Jahr ne neue Graka gekauft habe und wesentlich mehr Geld als jetzt für Aufrüstung verwendet habe. Hab mal für ne neue High End Karte 1400 DM ausgegeben, böser Fehler. Nach grad mal nem Jahr war sie quasi veraltet...

Heutzutage... ist es einfach viel schöner niht alle naselang aufrüsten zu müssen   Gute Grafik ist toll, nur man kanns auch übertreiben mit seinen Erwartungen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich entsinne noch die Anfänge der 2000er bei denen ich mir echt jedes Jahr ne neue Graka gekauft habe und wesentlich mehr Geld als jetzt für Aufrüstung verwendet habe. Hab mal für ne neue High End Karte 1400 DM ausgegeben, böser Fehler. Nach grad mal nem Jahr war sie quasi veraltet...
> 
> Heutzutage... ist es einfach viel schöner niht alle naselang aufrüsten zu müssen   Gute Grafik ist toll, nur man kanns auch übertreiben mit seinen Erwartungen.


 
naja
diese Aussage stimmt doch aber auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr und naja, Früher, also da könnte man auch mit dem Argument kommen das so ne Konsole neben den Fernseher passt, man aber für einen Rechner eine kleine Industriehalle braucht weil die halt früher mal kleine Industriehallen gebraucht haben


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub hier gings eher um das Aufrüsten an sich Enisra, und ich würde Vordack recht geben. Ich hab erst seit ein paar Jahren ein Konsole und vorher so gut wie wirklich jede Entwicklung am PC Markt mitgemacht, sprich nicht wenig Geld auf den Tisch gelegt um "immer oben" dabei zu sein.

Hätte ich jede Hardware aufgehoben, die ich jemals besessen habe, ich könnte ein Museum füllen. Fast jede Intel CPU, falls kein Intel dann eben AMD in diesem Zeitraum. Grafikkarten fast das selbe ...

Heute ist das eben nicht mehr notwendig & das ist eben den "Konsolen" geschuldet. Stillstand mag aus "Grafikhuren"-Sicht natürlich ein No-Go sein, aber aus diesem Grund halten auch Grafikkarten die bereits ein paar Jahre alt sind.

Das war früher so nicht möglich. Meine 8800GTX hielt von 2006 bis 2011, also knapp fünf Jahre. Welche Hardware hielt, 1995 als Beispiel, fünf Jahre?


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier gings eher um das Aufrüsten an sich Enisra, und ich würde Vordack recht geben. Ich hab erst seit ein paar Jahren ein Konsole und vorher so gut wie wirklich jede Entwicklung am PC Markt mitgemacht, sprich nicht wenig Geld auf den Tisch gelegt um "immer oben" dabei zu sein.
> 
> Hätte ich jede Hardware aufgehoben, die ich jemals besessen habe, ich könnte ein Museum füllen. Fast jede Intel CPU, falls kein Intel dann eben AMD in diesem Zeitraum. Grafikkarten fast das selbe ...
> 
> ...



Och, wir hatten die erste Creative Soundblaster vom 286ger bis in die Zeit vom Pentium mit 777 MHz rübergetragen und die wurde auch erster außgemustert als der Rechner nicht mehr gebraucht wurde, was so vor 2 Monaten war 

aber neja, so Aufrüsten ansich ist eher ein rießen Vorteil vom PC und ich wüsste schon gerne wie viele Konsolenfanboys dafür töten würden noch mal 256 MB RAM da rein zu bauen oder wenn irgendwie die Soundkarte kaputt geht, dann kauf ich mir eine neue, ne Konsole kannste idr. wegschmeißen


----------



## MoeD (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe den Quatsch nicht, von wegen Konsolen würden die PC-Entwicklung einbremsen. Ist die technische Entwicklung von PC's nicht auch so schon schnell genug? Ist doch gut, dass die Konsolen die grafische Entwicklung der PC's einbremst, denn ansonsten müsste man sich wahrscheinlich jedes Jahr ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen um die aktuellsten Spiele spielen zu können. Ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem Core Duo E6750, meiner HD6780 und meinen 4GB Ram noch alles spielen kann was mich interessiert und ich hoffe, dass das auch noch ein Weilchen so bleibt. Ich brauche nicht ständig neue Grafik-Highlights. So lange das Spiel stimmt und die Grafik dazu stimmig ist, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

Enisra, DAS ist doch echt nicht Dein ernst oder? Eine Soundkarte zu vergleiche LOL

Es geht bei Hardwareaufrüsten um Graka und CPU, evtl auch Speicher, aber um mehr nicht! Und jetzt komm nicht mit "Nja, Soundkarten sind auch Hardware"


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Enisra, DAS ist doch echt nicht Dein ernst oder? Eine Soundkarte zu vergleiche LOL
> 
> Es geht bei Hardwareaufrüsten um Graka und CPU, evtl auch Speicher, aber um mehr nicht! Und jetzt komm nicht mit "Nja, Soundkarten sind auch Hardware"


 
doch, das ist mein ernst, du hast nur irgendwie denn Sinn nicht verstanden


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> doch, das ist mein ernst, du hast nur irgendwie denn Sinn nicht verstanden


 
Wenn "der Sinn" im zweiten Absatz war dann gebe ich Dir Recht, habe ihn eben erst gelesen. Beim ersten durchlesen kam ich an dem ersten Absatz nicht vorbei, DAS ging einfach nicht


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn "der Sinn" im zweiten Absatz war dann gebe ich Dir Recht, habe ihn eben erst gelesen. Beim ersten durchlesen kam ich an dem ersten Absatz nicht vorbei, DAS ging einfach nicht


 
na, doch, die hatte einen ISA-Bus und der Rechner auch und das ganze ist auch kein Argument sondern eher so als Antwort darauf das es halt doch Hardware gibt die es Fertig bringt so 20 Jahre über benutzt zu werden


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, doch, die hatte einen ISA-Bus und der Rechner auch und das ganze ist auch kein Argument sondern eher so als Antwort darauf das es halt doch Hardware gibt die es Fertig bringt so 20 Jahre über benutzt zu werden


 
Das Stromkabel kann noch länger halten


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Magst du mir bzw. uns das mal erklären? Beim technischen Stillstand was die Grafik betrifft gebe ich dir zum Teil recht, es gibt aber positive Beispiele wie z.B. Forza ... ein Rennspiel mit so einer Optik & vorallem Fahrgefühl such ich seit langem für den PC.
> 
> Aber warum sollen die Konsolen bitte die KI limitieren?



Weil Konsolen von der Leistung zu schwach sind, um eine komplexe KI zu berechnen. Warum wohl ist die KI in Crysis 2 schlechter als in Crysis 1 oder  Far Cry? Oder die von Fear 2 unterirdisch im Vergleich zu Fear 1.


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja
> ich denke das beruht auf dem Fehler dass die Konsole verantwortlich sei, das Spiele sich immer mehr Leute richtet die sich in der eigenen Wohnung verlaufen, was aber auch natürlich ziemlicher Blödsinn ist



Das kann man nun wirklich nicht den Konsolen anlasten


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Weil Konsolen von der Leistung zu schwach sind, um eine komplexe KI zu berechnen. Warum wohl ist die KI in Crysis 2 schlechter als in Crysis 1 oder  Far Cry? Oder die von Fear 2 unterirdisch im Vergleich zu Fear 1.


... das meinst du jetzt nicht ernst, oder? 

Das schiebst du jetzt wirklich auf Konsolen? Lass mal gut sein, aber das ist Unsinn. Ich erwähne das gerne auch nochmal für dich: die 360 hat drei Kerne, die PS3 ein paar mehr ( Cell Chip ).

Die Limitierung der KI hat nun wirklich nichts, aber garnichts mit der Rechenleistung von Konsolen zutun. Vorallem, um deine Behauptung zu wiederlegen: eine PS3 hängt bei der reinen Rechenleistung der CPU jeden Mittelklasserechner ab. 

_Unter einem Video Transkodierungs-Tool von Fixstars erreicht der Prozessor eine Leistung von 29 FPS. Damit liegt der Cell Prozessor deutlich vor Intels Core i7 965 XE mit rund 18 FPS[...]_
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3

Soviel zum Thema "Rechenleistung" zu schwach.


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Komisch nur, dass meine PS 3 schon beim "Mittelklassegrafik" fast einen Hitzekoller bekommt. Da bleibt für eine ordentliche KI nichts mehr übrig. 

Theoretische Benchmarks sagen nichts aus. 

Entscheidend ist auf´m Platz


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass meine PS 3 schon beim "Mittelklassegrafik" fast einen Hitzekoller bekommt. Da bleibt für eine ordentliche KI nichts mehr übrig.
> 
> Theoretische Benchmarks sagen nichts aus.


Ein Video in x264 umzuwandeln ist kein theoretischer Benchmark. 
Ich schreibe nicht ohne Grund explizit "Rechenleistung" ... das Thema KI wird seitens der Entwicklern eben nicht mehr so ernst genommen, scheinbar muss jedes Spiel erstmal eine Grafikhure und/oder andere Features bieten.

Schau dir doch einfach Crysis I auf 360 an & vgl. die KI mit der PC Version von Crysis I. Soviel zum Thema "KI war damals besser weil keine Konsolen!!1eins" ... das ist und bleibt faktisch falsch, vorallem in Hinblick auf die Hardwarelimitierung der aktuellen Konsolen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Dass es sich manche Entwickler auch noch leicht machen, kommt erschwerend hinzu.

Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist die KI (und die Grafik) von Crysis 1 auf der Box schwächer als in der 4 Jahre alten PC-Fassung. 

Egal wie: Ich hoffe, dass mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration auch im Bereich KI endlich Fortschritte erzielt werden.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das Stromkabel kann noch länger halten


 
hm, kann gut sein dass das Kabel von meinem 286 gerade an meinem Netzteil hängt


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2011)

Ist zwar ein bisschen offtopic, aber:

Zeigt mir ein Spiel, das über eine wirklich gute """""K.I.""""" (ich kann gar nicht soviele Gänsefüßchen setzen, wie ich möchte!).
Halbwegs brauchbare gibt's eventuell bei (ansonsten technisch eher bescheidenen, gerne staubtrockenen) TBS-Games, aber in den meisten Fällen verhalten sich Computergegner, nun, wie Computergegner, d.h. nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit sehr, sehr vorhersehbar.

Und da spielt es keine Rolle, welcher Prozessor im Hintergrund rechnet.
Solange das Hauptaugenmerk der meisten Entwickler/Publisher auf visuellen Effekten liegt, wird sich diesbezüglich auch nicht wirklich viel tun.


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2011)

Also di KI von Rage fand ich schon echt schön


----------



## pucc (15. Dezember 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass meine PS 3 schon beim "Mittelklassegrafik" fast einen Hitzekoller bekommt. Da bleibt für eine ordentliche KI nichts mehr übrig.
> 
> Theoretische Benchmarks sagen nichts aus.
> 
> Entscheidend ist auf´m Platz



Tipp: es ist bei solchen Diskussionen vorteilhaft etwas Fachwissen zu besitzen. 



> Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist die KI (und die Grafik) von Crysis 1 auf der Box schwächer als in der 4 Jahre alten PC-Fassung.


wow, dem Redaktuer der diese aussage machte gebührt Respekt. Ob er sich seitdem wieder auf die Straße traute ist zu bezweifeln
und Crytec hat sich ja ganz schön viel mühe gemacht, der aufwand um eine 2. KI zu programmieren, schlau is es auch die 2. noch schlechter zu machen?


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Dezember 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zeigt mir ein Spiel, das über eine wirklich gute """""K.I.""""" (ich kann gar nicht soviele Gänsefüßchen setzen, wie ich möchte!)....


 Die mit Abstand beste KI in einem Computerspiel welches ich gespielt habe gab es in Gothic 1. Natürlich begrenzt wie jede andere auch, aber zumindest im Kampf mit menschlichen Gegnern überragend umgesetzt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Dezember 2011)

Im Endeffekt ists ja auch keine wirkliche KI sondern nur ein vorgegebenes Handlungsschema. Je mehr Möglichkeiten die Entwickler sich ausdenken desto "intelligenter" wirkt der Computer. Es ist eben doch nur ein Computer und kein menschliches Hirn. und bei einem durchschnittlichen Computerspiel haben die Computer gesteuerten Charaktere eben nur ein recht begrenztes Repertoire an möglichen Handlungen - verglichen zum Beispiel zu Schachcomputern, die NUR auf sowas programmiert sind. 

Mit rechenleistung hat das zunächst mal wenig zu tun (--> Schachcomputer), eher damit, dass der Entwickler mehr Resourcen in andere Bereiche (Wie eben Grafik, Design, Inszenierung, usw.) steckt, die eher gleich ins Auge fallen.


----------



## Atuan (15. Dezember 2011)

Gr1zzzzly schrieb:


> Dann spiel du weiter auf deiner low Konsolen in 720p hahahahaha nicht mal 1 Mio Pixel, und ich zocke weiter mit meinen 3 DELL U2711 in 7680x1440, was mehr als das 11 Facher deiner Auflösung entspricht


 Nur am Rande: Ich habe keine Konsole 

Zum Inhalt: Trotzdem kann ich Verkaufszahlen und ihre Entwicklung verstehen. Und da ist es nunmal Fakt, dass Konsolen deutlich mehr Käufer bringen, als der PC. Ein weiterer Fakt ist, dass die Verkaufszahlen mit den Konsolen deutlich nach oben geschossen sind. Da kann ich nichts für. Und die Pups-Kacknoob-720p-low-hahahahaha!!!!!1111einself-Fraktion wirds auch nicht jucken, dass du mit dreiunddrölfzigfacher Auflösung zockst. Jucken wirds aber die Publisher, das die Konsolenloser ihnen ein vielfaches ihres Umsatzes bringen. Dein Penisersatz ist denen egal. Für den gibts Assassins Creed mit monatelanger und Alan Wake mit jahrelanger Verzögerung.


----------



## Atuan (15. Dezember 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ich kenne NIEMANDEN der sich JEDES Jahr eine  neue High End Grafikkarte kauft, was auch quatscht ist, da eine High End  Grafikkarte aus dem Jahr 2008/09 noch heute ALLE Spiele flüssig  wiedergeben kann und somit einfach nur Geldverschwendung wäre, falls  jemand das in der Tat tun würde und ebenfalls schön blöd wäre, da er/sie  sich nicht um Hardware genügen informiert! Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie  Ihr und Du darauf kommt, das PC Spieler jedes Jahr unmengen an  Hardwarekosten ausgeben, das ist totaler blödsinn!


  Du hast da einen ganz gewaltigen Fehler in deiner Argumentation. Es ist  richtig, dass eine 3 Jahre alte High End-Karte heute noch locker  ausreicht. Ich selbst war vor kurzem noch auf ner 8800GT unterwegs.  Darum gehts aber nicht, weil dieser Zustand/Stillstand ja den Konsolen  zu verdanken ist. Hier gehts um die theoretisch mögliche Grafik, OHNE  KONSOLENBREMSE. Hätte man auf dem PC freie Hand: Was wäre dann wohl eine  drei Jahre alte High End-Karte? Maximal ein Türstopper im Museum 

  Ich komme nicht darauf, dass ein PCler jedes Jahr massiv Geld in neue  Hardware pumpt. Ich sage nur, dass ein PCler das müsste, wenn es keine  Konsolen gäbe und die Entwickler immer das Maximum des Machbaren  herausholen würden. Denn das dies so wäre, schienen einige der Jungs und  Mädels auf Seite 1 des Threads ja augenscheinlich zu denken...



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Warum reitest Du eigentlich jetzt auf PC Spieler rum und deren  angeblichen Vorurteilen alá "Facebook & Co."? Ist also jeder PCler  ein Facebookfanatiker bzw. haben NUR PCler dieses Phänomen, wohl kaum!


Ich reite da nicht drauf rum. Ich hielt es nur für relevant zu erwähnen,  dass für sehr viele Menschen der PC nichts weiter ist, als ein Zugang  zum Internet. Das war kein "Hahaha, du Facebook-Opfakind" oder  ähnliches. Nur ein Hinweis auf all die vielen Leute, die sich nicht mit  ihrem PC auseinandersetzen wollen. Ein Hinweis auf all jene, die nichts  von Hard- und Softwarekonflikten wissen.

Eine Konsole stöpselt man an den Fernseher, was dank HDMI-Anschluss nun  noch leichter geht, als früher mit SCART. Dann läuft die Kiste.  DVD/BluRay rein, fertig. Ich muss keine Treiber aktuell halten, oder mir  Gedanken machen, ob meine Hardware reicht und wenn ja, für welche  Details das taugt. Ich brauch keine Accounts bei zig Diensten und ne  Internetverbindung zum Speichern (Ja, ich rede mit dir, GfWL!). Wenn ich  in den Multiplayerpart will, kommt mein Antivir nicht auf die abstruse  Idee, den Client zu blokieren. Die Konsole rattert auch nicht, weil  mitten im Spiel plötzlich der AcrobatReader auf die Idee kommt, ein  Update laden zu wollen. Das Spiel fängt auch nicht an zu ruckeln, weil  ich ne Karte von AMD habe, anstatt eine von Nvidia. Ich muss nicht auf  den nächsten Patch oder Treiber warten, bis das behoben ist. DVD rein,  fertig. Es ist absolut sorgenfrei. Genau das richtige für all jene, die sich eben nicht mit der Funktionsweise ihrer Facebook-Maschine auseinandersetzen wollen.



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Also diese Zeilen sind einfach nur......
> 
> Wir "Freaks" sind also keine Menschen? Halleluja, spricht da ein totaler  Konsolenfanboy oder ist da irgendwas ganz schief gelaufen in Deiner  Kindheit?   Ich spiele mein Leben gern am PC und bei mir stapeln sich keine  Pizzaberge, habe auch keine "Pickelfresse" oder bin gar fett.


  In meiner Kindheit ist nichts schiefgelaufen. In deiner scheinbar aber schon, denn mit dem Lesen und Verstehen hast du es  offensichtlich nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Hier nochmals der von dir zitierte Teil. Einige Stellen, über die du  nochmals nachdenken solltest, habe ich fett markiert und farblich  hervorgehoben.


Atuan schrieb:


> Spiele sind mit Konsolen "gesellschaftstauglich"  geworden. Bevor es Konsolen gab, waren *wir* freakige Pickelfressen, die  so fett waren, dass sie überhaupt nicht mehr vom PC wegkamen, weil das  Pizzakarton-Gebirge ein unüberwindbares Hindernis darstellte. Das  einzige was *uns* vom Spielen abhielt, war Star Wars.
> 
> Mit der Konsole gesellten sich Menschen zu *uns* Freaks.


  Denk mal drüber nach, wen ich mit diesen Personalpronomen anspreche 



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Das sind die dümmsten Vorurteile der PCler die ich so oft höre und nie  was wahres drin steckt. Natürlich gibt es auch unter den PClern schwarze  Schaafe, das ist bei den Konsolern aber auch nicht anders - Wirklich  armes Argument was Du da geliefert hast!


  Nein, im Ernst? Sind das Vorurteile, die überhaupt nicht auf uns  zutreffen? Da wäre ich ja überhaupt nicht drauf gekommen... Wobei...  Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass ich mit


Atuan schrieb:


> Spiele sind mit Konsolen "gesellschaftstauglich" geworden. *Bevor es Konsolen gab, waren wir* [...]


  genau darauf hingewiesen habe, welche Entwicklung Spieler durchgemacht haben... Vom pickeligen Fettsack zum normalen Menschen.



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Außerdem, warum sind Konsolen  "gesellschaftlicher" als PCs? Nur weil man bis zu 4 Mann/Frau zusammen  auf der Couch sitzt?


  Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs   Nicht Konsolen sind gesellschaftlicher, sondern Spiele sind mit den  Konsolen gesellschaftstauglicher geworden. Das hat nichts damit zu tun,  dass man zu viert auf der Couch hockt! Es geht um das Image, welches  Videospiele und Spieler hatten und nun haben. Wie gesagt: Vom freakigen  Pizzakarton-Besteiger, zum normalen Menschen, der gern mal ne Runde  zockt. Diese Vorurteile haben sich in den letzten Jahren gewandelt! Und genau das habe ich auch geschrieben. Lesen! Bitte!



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Andere Produkte? Das hat mit diesem Thema hier  rein garnichts zu tun. Es geht hier ausschließlich um die Konsole und um  den PC.


  Hast du meinen Beitrag überhaupt gelesen? Klar geht es auch um andere  Produkte. Natürlich stopf ich keine Kippen in meinen PC und Butter kommt  auch weiterhin aufs Brot und nicht auf die Tastatur. Aber wenn es um  Preisentwicklung geht, MUSS man mit anderen Produkten vergleichen. Und  da ist nunmal Fakt, dass ich vor 20 Jahren 100 Märker für ein NES-Spiel,  oder ab 80 Mark für ein PC-Spiel  auf den Tisch geblättert habe.

  Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und "Wing Commander DM Preis" bei  google eingegeben, weil ich eine Quelle wollte, die dir zeigt, dass ich  damals tatsächlich 100 DM dafür hingelegt habe. Gleich das erste Ergebnis:


> Die Diskussion über aktuelle Preise von relativ schnell         durchgespielten Computerspielen ließ mich an das bisher         teuerste Computerspiel erinnern, welches ich gekauft         habe: Wing Commander III – Heart of the Tiger.
> 
> Ich habe seinerzeit rund 140 DM auf den Tresen legen         dürfen, die Preise schwankten zwischen 100 und 170 DM         (für die »Special Edition« in einer Metalldose) in Ulm.         Natürlich war das Spiel erst ein paar Wochen nach meinem         Kauf für 100 Euro erhältlich...


 X_FISH's Homepage: Wing Commander III – Heart of the Tiger

  Was hat das nun mit gebremster Grafik aufgrund der Konsolen zu tun? Ganz  einfach! Vergleicht man unterschiedliche Güter in ihrer  Preisentwicklung, kann man den Wachstum im Videospielmarkt erkennen.  Keine Branche hat in den letzten 20 Jahren die Preise stabil gehalten.  Überall ging Gewinnsteigerung nur über Preiserhöhung. Ausser bei  Videospielen. Dort haben sich die Preise *an der unteren Grenze von vor 20 Jahren*  orientiert, OBWOHL deren Produktionskosten in exorbitante Höhen  geschossen sind. Diese stabilen Preise sind nur durch steigende  Verkaufszahlen möglich. Und diese Verkaufszahlen kommen nunmal zu einem  großen Teil vom Konsolenmarkt.




Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Die Konsolen sind garantiert nicht daran  beteiligt, das diese die Grafikentwicklung finaziert; Quelle?


   Du willst jetzt wirklich eine Quelle dafür, dass der Konsolenmarkt um  ein derartig vielfaches profitabler ist als der PC-Markt, dass viele  Spiele nicht mal mehr für den PC erscheinen, bzw. fast alle Entwickler  ein Konsolenspiel entwickeln und dieses auf den PC portieren? Mal dir ne  Quelle, hast du ne bunte. Oder mach alternativ einfach die Augen auf.  Alle entwickeln für Konsole, weil der PC den großen Umsatz bringt, oder  was?



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Bessere Grafik ohne Konsole, ja und das auch OHNE unmengen Geld an  Hardware auszugeben; ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wie jeder darauf kommt,  das alle PCler sich jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen.... ich versteh es  einfach nicht.


 Siehe oben. Du kannst nicht die Maßstäbe von heute nehmen (gebremste  Entwicklung wegen Konsolen), um zu "beweisen", dass man ohne Konsolen  nur alle paar Jahre mal die GraKa tauschen muss. Das ist schwachsinnig. Ich hoffe du erkennst das selbst.



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Kauft Euch (Konsoler) mal einen PC und dann werdet Ihr ganz schnell merken, was ich meine!


 Danke, ich hab nen PC. Und wie bereits oben erwähnt: Ich hab vor kurzem noch mit ner 8800GT gespielt.



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ehmm.... die Konsolenspiele kosten soviel und das desshalb, weil die  Portierung vom PC zur Konsole bei der Entwicklung eines Spieles viel  mehr kostet, als wenn es beim PC bliebe.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konsolenspiele kosten meines Wissens nach keine 100, sondern 60 Euro. Und das nicht, weil die *Portierung vom PC**  so teuer ist, sondern weil Microsoft und Sony an jedem Spiel  Lizenzgebühren verdienen. Warum tun sie das? Weil sie ihre Konsolen ohne  nennenswerten Gewinn verkaufen! Sie hauen die Hardware günstig raus und verdienen dafür an den Spielen mit. Ein ähnliches Prinzip, wie Amazon es grad mit seinem Tablet macht.

***Die Portierung vom PC zur Konsole ist so teuer? Alter, such nen  Arzt auf! Schnell! Warum kommt Assassins Creed erst Monate nach dem  Konsolenrelease auf den PC? Weil die PC-Version erst auf Konsole  portiert werden muss? Ich hoffe inständig für dich, dass du selbst  merkst, wie dämlich das ist. Heutzutage werden Konsolenspiele  entwickelt, die dann auf den PC portiert werden. Nicht umgekehrt. Es war  eine große Meldung (traurig aber wahr), dass bei Battlefield 3 der PC  die Leadplattform war und nicht die Konsole. BF3 war DIE große Ausnahme.  Deinem Argument zufolge müssten PC-Spiele also 80 Euro kosten. 20 Euro  Portierungsaufschlag eben 



Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen Konsolen, wenn bei der  Entwicklung es zwei Studios gäbe. Das eine kümmert sich ausschließlich  um die Konsolenfassung und das andere Studio ausschließlich um die  PC-Fassung. Keine Portierung oder so ein Mist, ein Spiel das exklusiv an  jede Fassung individuell angepasst wurde. Dafür zahle ich dann auch  gerne mal mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Doof halt nur, dass manche Spiele nicht mal mehr für den PC portiert werden, weil es sich laut Publisher finanziell nicht lohnt.



Sorry, aber dein Beitrag war der größte Haufen Mist, den ich seit langem lesen musste. Du hast 100% an meinem Posting vorbeigeredet und mit aus den Fingern gesogenen und unlogischen "Argumenten" versucht, deine Position zu verteidigen. Selten so einen Mist gelesen... Und das will im Internet was heißen!


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Dezember 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> Tipp: es ist bei solchen Diskussionen vorteilhaft etwas Fachwissen zu besitzen.
> 
> 
> wow, dem Redaktuer der diese aussage machte gebührt Respekt. Ob er sich seitdem wieder auf die Straße traute ist zu bezweifeln
> und Crytec hat sich ja ganz schön viel mühe gemacht, der aufwand um eine 2. KI zu programmieren, schlau is es auch die 2. noch schlechter zu machen?



Zu so einem Schwachsinn fällt mir leider nichts ein. Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## TheBloodone (16. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm also ihr habt schon recht das bestebeispiel mit der Konsolenbremse ist wohl die Modernwarfarereihe. Ich meine guckt euch mal die Texturen in Mw3 und in Mw an ihr werdet sehen das auser Mehr Antialasing und bessere Rauchkanten glättung  die Texturen nur minimal verändert wurden z.B. die LKW´s,die da mal so rumstehen, nich das die immer gleichaussehen nein ! sie haben sogar von MW3 1-3 im multiplayer die selben texturen in 6 1/2 Jahren wo ist das die Weiterentwiklung ? meiner meinung nach haben da einfach "Affen" in der Entwiklung gesessen und copy paste gemacht (was für eine Arbeit und mit sowas machen die Millionen ?) wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Oder Crysis 2 warum sieht es auf dem selben PC auf niedriegster einstellung schlechter aus als crysis ?? WARUM ? wegen den Consolen ! Genauer weil viele "kleine" Kinder in Amerika keinen PC sondern eine X Box 360 oder ein Playstation 3 haben und die Entwickler und Publisher sonst nicht genug einnehmen würden um Wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben leider.
Was ich dagegen gefeiert habe war BF3 egal ob Origen oder nicht sie haben wenigstens den PC  mit  "Vorteilen" bedacht denn eigentlich ist so etwas doch selbstverständlich 64 man server große maps balistischekurve (haben die Konsolen besitzer wegen ihrem Autoaimassist nicht ) alles das was man will wieder der vergleich zu CoD Anstadt irgendwie zu versuchen das Serversystem auf die Konsolen zu holen nein wir machen das Lobby system auf dem PC auch unnötig Pur ich Persönlich rege mich oft im ts über so etwas auf da es mich ankotzt ein Meeega guten pc zu haben aber das die software die ihn fordert erst in 2-4 jahren rauskommt ich weiß das bald neue konsolen (Ps4 und Xbox 720 ) kommen und hoffe das die aufgebessert werden können


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2011)

TheBloodone schrieb:


> Hmmm also ihr habt schon recht das bestebeispiel mit der Konsolenbremse ist wohl die Modernwarfarereihe. Ich meine guckt euch mal die Texturen in Mw3 und in Mw an ihr werdet sehen das auser Mehr Antialasing und bessere Rauchkanten glättung  die Texturen nur minimal verändert wurden...


Und Du glaubst, die hätten mehr MW3 verkauft, wenns besser ausgesehen hätte?

Die haben ja schon extrem viel verkauft. Und das mit wohl relativ geringem Aufwand.
BF3 hat eine neue Engine, sieht besser aus und grössere Maps. Trotzdem hat sich das Teil weniger gut verkauft.

Kann auch sein, das ich Dein Text nicht recht verstanden habe. Liegt aber hauptsächlich an den fehlenden Satzzeichen.


----------

